# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Pilofocus - Will This Become The New "Gold Standard"  In Hair Transplant Surgery

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren discusses and airs a unique presentation describing a new surgical technique developed by IAHRS accepted hair transplant surgeon, Dr. Carlos Wesley that might prove to be the least invasive and traumatic method of of hair transplantation ever developed. Is true scarless surgical hair restoration here, and will this novel approach to hair transplantation [...]Pilofocus  Will This Become The New Gold Standard  In Hair Transplant Surgery is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## didi

> Spencer Kobren discusses and airs a unique presentation describing a new surgical technique developed by IAHRS accepted hair transplant surgeon, Dr. Carlos Wesley that might prove to be the least invasive and traumatic method of of hair transplantation ever developed. Is true scarless surgical hair restoration here, and will this novel approach to hair transplantation [...]Pilofocus  Will This Become The New Gold Standard  In Hair Transplant Surgery is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth
> 
> 
> 
> More...


 


New Golden standard..Apparently not....maybe it was all hyped up...

This is what Dr Cole had to say about Pilofocus:

_"Also, recognize that Pilofocus is a long way off if ever technology at this point. The device harvests tiny plugs deep in the scalp. This will fill in with scar tissue so it's absurd to suggest that it is scarless. If anything there will be more scar. What we don't know is what all this subcutaneous and intradermal scarring will do to the donor area. Right now, it is more theory than substance. They are quite fortunate to have financial backing. What we do have with our techniques and donor are treatment is proven results and improved healing. Proven is a whole lot better than unproven theory. Pilofocus also removes all of the deep stem cells. Thus, it is highly unlikely you will have any follicle regeneration. Instead, you will have a thin donor area with lots of gaps and tons of deep fibrous scar tissue."_

----------


## gc83uk

IMO there is no chance of this ever becoming the gold standard.

----------


## J_B_Davis

With all due respect to Dr. Cole, there were probably plenty of people who said similar things about his CIT when he was first presenting it at the conferences. It's just the way it goes. Can't see how there could be more damage done to the donor from underneath than from on top. They only difference is that you can not see the scaring that forms under the skin. Seems like a very cool concept.

----------


## didi

Artista and Spencer made sound like it will be new gold standard. Scarless with FUT yield+possible regeneration. Blows fue/fut out of the water.

Dr Cole was initially impressed


Dr Wesleys been working on it for 2-3 years, so cant be just 'theory'

----------


## didi

Its clear as mud

----------


## J_B_Davis

> Artista and Spencer made sound like it will be new gold standard. Scarless with FUT yield+possible regeneration. Blows fue/fut out of the water.
> 
> Dr Cole was initially impressed
> 
> 
> Dr Wesleys been working on it for 2-3 years, so cant be just 'theory'


 didi, you just make stuff up as you go along. It's really funny to read what you post sometimes! No one ever made this out to be the new standard. It's just a new and interesting way of doing FUE that leaves no visible scars.  It's all the forum people who overhyped this and everything else that is ever discussed here.

----------


## Joker

Who decided that Dr. Cole's is the dispositive opinion?

FUE extractions extend just as deep beneath the skin as the Piloscope. The only difference is they take every other layer of the skin with them. The Piloscope, thus, provides a net reduction in total scarring. 

Calling Piloscopy a "theory" is a pretty unwarranted swipe. I feel like we all just watched 20 minutes practical application. Did we not? There are multiple graft survival studies on real, living patients, as well as a new series of clinical trials being initiated this month.

Everyone on this board routinely criticizes the hair loss industry for being stuck in the stone ages, but then supports the hair loss industry as it tries to suppress the adoption of valid new technologies. Ironic, no?

----------


## Artista

*Didi*, The quote that you claimed Dr Cole had said..
_"Also, recognize that Pilofocus is ...."_

*Firstly* -Where did you get that quote from? Can you please provide a link?
*Secondly* and* more importantly*, If he did make that statement...
*What was the DATE in which he said it?*  
Please expand on this..Thank you.

----------


## didi

> *Didi*, The quote that you claimed Dr Cole had said..
> _"Also, recognize that Pilofocus is ...."_
> 
> *Firstly* -Where did you get that quote from? Can you please provide a link?
> *Secondly* and* more importantly*, If he did make that statement...
> *What was the DATE in which he said it?*  
> Please expand on this..Thank you.


 


Today, 03:43 PM	

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...940#post154940

----------


## Artista

OK good,,thanks brother *Didi* for responding.
So he _DID_ make that statement and he made it _after_ the conference.
I will not get into criticizing anyone. 
*I do respect Dr Cole.*
Ill say this much though,,I do not agree with the points he has made in re to Dr Wesley's technique.  Had * Dr Cole* sat in at Dr Wesley's clinic before and after the conference? Did he spend many many hours CLOSELY observing and being involved in the surgical process , did he validate  all the data there ? 
My answer is, no he has not. He just met him that day at the conference and experienced Dr Wesley's 20 minute presentation.
Come to your own conclusion on this guys.

----------


## Artista

As I have said at the other thread- 
I just want to state for the record that I wish I had not added to this particular segment of conversation regarding what *Dr Cole's* point of view is or isn't.
I do have much respect for him and his accomplishments thus far.
In my view (and in others view) *Dr Wesley*  has begun a new technique that will be a 'Game-Changer' in the industry.
*Didi*,,once i have gone through the phase test as a patient of Dr Wesley, I will share my ongoing experiences here on* BTT*. Ill also call in to *Spencer's* show.

----------


## brunobald

Definetly a step forward and impressive technology. Just need at least 50% regen and we effectively have a cure for most people <NW4 with money to spend.

Hopefully this should take some of the skill out of fue and help bring average surgeons up to the level of the great surgeons, in terms of harvesting at least. Fue is already great in the hands of some, what we need is tech like this to make it work for everyone everytime. Then as the tech becomes more advanced we can maybe move away from the need for MD and going for a HT will be like going for a Tattoo and cost much the same.

----------


## Number47

> Definetly a step forward and impressive technology. Just need at least 50% regen and we effectively have a cure for most people <NW4 with money to spend.


 I am bored of hearing about regeneration, until now its proven to be a pipe dream and all the time we get frustrated in the end. Sometimes you have to look at reality and see the good in it instead of dreaming of regeneration and then be disappointed again and again. 

What is the reality that Pilofocus claims?A scarless procedure! This means more donor be definition! You don't have to worry about hiding the dots! You can be more aggressive! You can be creative with shorter hairstyles on the back and sides and focus on creating the hairline and centre. You thin out the donor? You can add smp to it easily because there is no micro scarring from the dots that makes tattooing difficult.

If this works its huge for high norwoods and all hairloss sufferers!

----------


## crafter

> I am bored of hearing about regeneration, until now its proven to be a pipe dream and all the time we get frustrated in the end. Sometimes you have to look at reality and see the good in it instead of dreaming of regeneration and then be disappointed again and again. 
> 
> What is the reality that Pilofocus claims?A scarless procedure! This means more donor be definition! You don't have to worry about hiding the dots! You can be more aggressive! You can be creative with shorter hairstyles on the back and sides and focus on creating the hairline and centre. You thin out the donor? You can add smp to it easily because there is no micro scarring from the dots that makes tattooing difficult.
> 
> If this works its huge for high norwoods and all hairloss sufferers!


 regeneration has been proven.  haven't you seen the pilofocus video?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> regeneration has been proven.  haven't you seen the pilofocus video?


 The video we have all seen from the conference isn't the same presentation that Artista and Spencer have seen from Dr. Wesley.

----------


## crafter

> The video we have all seen from the conference isn't the same presentation that Artista and Spencer have seen from Dr. Wesley.


 how comes they've seen a different one?  is there a link?

Arista seems quite despondent about regeneration.

----------


## Number47

> regeneration has been proven.  haven't you seen the pilofocus video?


 Regeneration is proven? How? All i have seen so far is the confidence of Artista in this procedure and its potential for regeneration . I like the guy and all but that is not proof or regeneration.

----------


## crafter

> Regeneration is proven? How? All i have seen so far is the confidence of Artista in this procedure and its potential for regeneration . I like the guy and all but that is not proof or regeneration.


 it's shown in the pilofocus video, about 20 minutes in.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> how comes they've seen a different one?  is there a link?
> 
> Arista seems quite despondent about regeneration.


 no the presentation they have seen isn't publicly available..I'm sure Dr. Wesley is only allowed to say so much about his technique right now

----------


## Number47

> it's shown in the pilofocus video, about 20 minutes in.


 Its not proven crafter, i wish it was just like you. There is evidence and there is hope that it can be consistent and applicable. Proven is not a word that comes lightly in the medical community and we will have to wait and see what happens with the trials.

----------


## KeepHoping

I don't think Dr. Cole actually knows what Dr. Wesley does about the procedure he's working on.  Dr. Wesley went to Princeton and then Yale for Med School, the guys not an idiot and doesn't seem to be interested in being a con artist or taking advantage of anyone, he's working on something that actually impressed Spencer and if I'm not mistaken a member or two of this forum.  Keep at it Dr. Wesley!

----------


## FearTheLoss

> I don't think Dr. Cole actually knows what Dr. Wesley does about the procedure he's working on.  Dr. Wesley went to Princeton and then Yale for Med School, the guys not an idiot and doesn't seem to be interested in being a con artist or taking advantage of anyone, he's working on something that actually impressed Spencer and if I'm not mistaken a member or two of this forum.  Keep at it Dr. Wesley!


 Couldn't have said it better myself.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> I don't think Dr. Cole actually knows what Dr. Wesley does about the procedure he's working on.  Dr. Wesley went to Princeton and then Yale for Med School, the guys not an idiot and doesn't seem to be interested in being a con artist or taking advantage of anyone, he's working on something that actually impressed Spencer and if I'm not mistaken a member or two of this forum.  Keep at it Dr. Wesley!


 It seems like all I hear from Dr. Cole is constant negativity about innovations in the field of hair loss.  He did the same thing with Histogen, I believe.  Sometimes I trust these traditional HT surgeons about as far as I can toss 'em.

----------


## tedwuji

> It seems like all I hear from Dr. Cole is constant negativity about innovations in the field of hair loss.  He did the same thing with Histogen, I believe.  Sometimes I trust these traditional HT surgeons about as far as I can toss 'em.


 dunno whats up july 2015 was supposed to be the start.

----------


## Carlos Wesley, MD

An updated program for this year's ISHRS Conference can be *viewed here*.

During the meeting, I'll be presenting an update on development of the piloscope as well as our early phase clinical findings.

----------


## tedwuji

> An updated program for this year's ISHRS Conference can be *viewed here*.
> 
> During the meeting, I'll be presenting an update on development of the piloscope as well as our early phase clinical findings.


 trials have started?

----------


## Artista

Hi Dr. Wesley!
Great update

----------


## tedwuji

> Hi Dr. Wesley!
> Great update


 Agreed!

----------

